# Thumb Callouses



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I must be boating more than I have in the past because I'm getting nasty callouses on my thumbs from my paddle. I don't like gloves and lotion does not seem to help, does anyone have any tricks or know of any tape that won't leave a sticky residue but will stay on in the water?


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

I put neosporin on the spots after I get off the river. It helps the blisters turn into callouses faster. I don't notice a problem after that and the callouses usually last all season.

I don't know of a way to get rid of the callouses once they form other than not boating.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Hey Jen! I hate gloves, too. I haven't found any way to prevent them and once they showed up, they never went away. It's pretty common, so maybe someone else has an answer. As far as I know, you just have to deal with it or get used to gloves.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Duct tape or Gorilla tape stays on in the water if you apply while dry and protects the skin. If callouses are cracking use lots of thick lotion. Loosen grip while paddling if possible.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I've found taking lots of safety breaks and flicking a lighter helps build up those callouses. If being piss tested try loosening grip..


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Paddling callouses are a badge of honor. Be proud! Alot better then getting blisters. Embrace your callouses, they naturally protect your hands.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

There is a water proof tape I have used in the past for thumb callouses that worked for me. It's made by 3M and the color of an ace bandage. I think I got it at walgreens or some drug store, and I think the packaging was labeled as waterproof in some way...

If you change your mind and want to try gloves, give glacier gloves a try. I've tried many kinds of gloves and these are by far the best IMO. They might even improve your grip on the paddle where most do the opposite. Products - Water Sports


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm going to pick up some neosporin and look for that tape, I wouldn't mind the callouses but they are cracking and it hurts. I'm going to lotion the crap out of them for a bit and then try that ace-bandage colored tape to try get them under control. 

Hopefully I'll build up some huge and glorious kayaking callouses.

I'll have to try the safety meeting fix next time, flick, flick. Got any safety materials Flow?

Thanks for the input Buzzards


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Tip from a Grunt*

Here's a trick a lot of my buddies did while we were in the Army.

Get Non-Scented Anti-Perspirant SPRAY. Spray on the area you're getting the blisters/callouses. Do this in the mornings when you wake up (after your bathing and washing, etc), and then again before you go to sleep. Make sure the area is DRY before you spray it on.

This will eventually develop a tough layer of skin over that area, which will rarely (if ever) blister and/or callous.

**** We only did this method for the bottoms of our feet b/c we did a lot of jumping and humping, and would always be humping for miles and miles on end carrying a crap load of weight/gear. It worked great, never had to worry about Hot spots, blisters, or callouses again. ****

** SO, i have no experience in using this method on my hands/thumbs, so I don't really know if it would work in the same way. **

Just thought I'd share another idea. Hope you find something that works for ya!

- Alex


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Jen, I use Sticky Stuff wax and gloves. The grip is outstanding, better than bare hands on a bare paddle shaft. (huh huh huh, he said shaft) You can loosen your grip and not get callouses. Best of both worlds. If you don't like the wax. Use a hair dryer to heat it up and then wipe it off.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Fingerless NRS gloves and an H2O paddle with the bomber rubberized grips.


----------



## 1srh (Jun 7, 2008)

*me too*

I'm running into this same problem...have you found anything helpful yet?


----------



## handlebar (Jul 5, 2010)

The best gloves I have found after 30yrs. experience are called extrication gloves used by fireman great grip but thin and lite, around 40 bucks,


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a similar... though different problem...Underneath my calluses I have these huge lumps/knots which the Doc says are calcium deposits...They are so big that my paddle sorta rolls back-n-forth over them which rips open my calluses...So unfortunately evey single time I paddle hard runs or play I have to tape them...consequently I have to then wear some type of glove to keep the tape on...& since I haven't found a glove that doesn't slip to some degree I end up using a fair amount of wax which in the end is fine but I hate the ritual... & I boat alot so the cost of good athletic tape is an issue....vicious cycle for me.. the knots do go down a little in the winter when not paddling quite as much but certainly don't go away...Boo Hoo! ha. I have no solution though the Doc said they could be removed but would be a surgical procedure & hec they may just come back....maybe theres an alternative homeapathic fix....maybe something like a wart remover or some strong HCL acid.....kidding...Oh well... 

Hi Jen!


----------



## handlebar (Jul 5, 2010)

The extircation gloves I mentioned are ideal for paddleing everybody that I have paddled with that has tried them loves them. they are way better than any neophreme type glove, way more comfortable and they have elastic cuffs and are water proof with grip pads on the palms and fingers, go to any firefighter equipment site to find them, they come in all sizes also. I use "Cornhusker's" lotion to sooth callesed hands works real well. 
I also use an ointment called "Corona" to soften calleses it is made for calleses on horses from saddle sores works great on sore hands.You can find it at any livestock supply store.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Micro planer*

I use a micro planer (Wood working tool many people ues as a cheese grater). My doctor actually told me this. I have never had the problem of calcium deposits again after keeping up with taking them off. Also woks on the callouses I get from keens and Tevas.


----------

